
Show HN: Anycoin Trending – Algorithmic Cryptocurrency Newsfeed - xtat
https://anycoin.ai/trending
======
tomglynch
Nice work, easy to quickly catch up on the news. Are you also running an ICO?

~~~
MaxHirshik
Thanks! Really appreciate the positive feedback.

We are indeed doing a private token sale. You can find more info on the
AnyCoin project at this page and if interested can get in touch through the
contact form: [https://anycoin.ai/](https://anycoin.ai/)

------
unixhero
Very interesting! It would be very educational to see a Github repository of
the code for this. Could you? Would you?

~~~
xtat
Thanks!!

Ooh - good call on the repo. -Let me clean it up first :)

------
sammyy
Waiting for github repo to be shared, thanks.

